# new to this



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

how much does it cost for traing to learn to dive.. i really want do this..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

on average 200.00 to 300.00 bucks depending where you get certified.


----------



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

damn.. im thinking about going to gulf shors and do it


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

do it... you won't regret it


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *flounderpounder22 (1/19/2008)*damn.. im thinking about going to gulf shors and do it


Why go to gulf shores.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

I think MBT carges $169


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT is currently 159 for PFF Members & Classes start every week.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

GEt certified...and you will love it!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

They are right! A year ago Clay had to carry a knife to get in the water. Lookwhat has happened now!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I would highly recommend MBT great prices, great people, and like most places no pressure. 



Once you start spearing you start experiencing symptoms like crack you have withdrawals and it's needed to live a normal life


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Swing by MBT and check them out before you decide. At $159, you aren't gonna beat the price and they are top notch instructors. I'mgetting my DM thru Rich at MBT, wish I woulda know about these guys when I first started out! Once youhit the water you'll wonder why you waited! Hope to see ya out there soon!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Dalton...you always gotta tell the embarissing stuff!!!:moon


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

flounderpounder, I sent you a PM with the specs on class.

Rich


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I didn't mean for it to be embarrasing. It is just part of the training process. Now you are willing to kiss 'cudas and dance with sharks :clap


----------



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

im going to do it


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flounderpounder22 (1/21/2008)*im going to do it


Well, get out there and get to it. Like everyone has said, it's a great experience. The only downside is it is like a bad habit. The only thing us divers/spearfishing guys think about is when we can get back in the water. Every other aspect of our lives seems to suffer somewhat due to this habit.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Who you gettin certified with Flounder? 

DKdiver was my instructor, and I got my Nitrox thru Spearfisher, and both are damn good instructors, and you couldn't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

diving is a blast, fishing becomes just the surface interval!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Bay Breeze is $249 right now on special but that includes the boat dive too..



All the shops are pretty much the same when you add up the cost with a boat dive...



We do it for $159 for PFF too and you just pay for the boat trip if you want one...



We have good instructors, MBT has good instructors and Scubashack does too but they are more expensive on the front end..



I have heard Divepros has good instructors too but I don't know them personally and have not worked with them or taken any classes with them at all.



Our Rich and MBT's Rich are great instructors...



Call and find the fit for you and sign up with the shop you like and one of us or maybe both will be a good shop for you....



DKdiver is a good instructor too by the way


----------

